

All DigitalOcean droplets and control panel down - superdooper
http://status.digitalocean.com
Connection to Control Panel
Posted on 2014-07-21 22:10:00 UTC
We have identified a slow connection to our Control Panel which may be impacting web and API users. Our team is working to resolve this and we will update you soon.
======
mattkrea
It should be clarified that this is not "all".

The couple that I have are still up and running just fine.

------
sid_xervmon
Any chance this can be back up?

~~~
beigeotter
We're looking into this issue now. You can find situation updates on our
status page:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

